# FC6500 mixed with 10sp. drivetrain



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

:idea: 
Can I mix 9sp. Ultegra crankset 53/39 (FC6500) with newer 10sp. drivetrain?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Chudybeton said:


> :idea:
> Can I mix 9sp. Ultegra crankset 53/39 (FC6500) with newer 10sp. drivetrain?


Yes. - TF


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

and that's it? what about different spaces between cranks in 9sp. and 10sp. cranksets? are they the same? I am pretty amaized


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Chudybeton said:


> and that's it? what about different spaces between cranks in 9sp. and 10sp. cranksets? are they the same? I am pretty amaized


The inside spacing of the chain is the same and the outside is about 0.2mm smaller per side. I doubt if the cage specs are that tight, let alone the whole shifting system. Shimano has always had excellent back and across the lines compatability. All you need to go to 10-speed is shifters, cassette and chain. - TF


----------

